# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Las Trece Reglas de Decremps.

## Pulgas

Casi seguro que una buena parte de cuantos nos leen no habrán oído nunca hablar de *Decremps*, ni de que en 1785 publica *trece reglas* que deberían regir el funcionamiento del mago frente al público.
Abro este hilo para que las conozcamos y para que debatamos un poco acerca de cada una de ellas.
De algunas hemos comentado cosas en muchas ocasiones, pero no veo mal que las reagrupemos y les demos un contexto histórico.
Este tema se trató en la Zona Secreta en 2004. Quizás sea bueno reabrirlo ahora en abierto, para que todos podamos opinar.
Tengo una causa más para retomar el asunto, y es que últimamente nos frecuenta *JAVIER P*, uno de los grandes, y que fue quien se encargó de transcribir, en su momento, cada uno de los puntos, comentando algunos de ellos.

Quizás, antes de empezar, sea bueno que echemos un vistazo a quién fue Decremps.

*Henri Decremps* nació en Francia, Beduer (Quercy), el 1 de abril de 1746. 
Siendo estudiante en Toulousse, y por mero azar, cayó en sus manos el libro *La* *Polygraphie de Trithème*, un tratado sobre métodos para desentrañar escrituras jeroglíficas. Lo siguió y perfeccionó, logrando sorprender a sus profesores que, frecuentemente, le tendían trampas incluyen entre los gráficos pictogramas sin sentido que dificultaban su comprensión. De ahí pasó a intentar desenmascarar a los charlatanes de la época.
Se marchó de casa siendo muy joven, pues su padre estaba empeñado en que debía estudiar teología, algo para lo que no se sentçía inclinado en absoluto. Así pasó tiempso de miseria y calamidades, pues se vio privado de los recursos más básicos (vivía en barrios marginales y todo su tiempo -por no gastar economúia. lo empleaba en la lectura de diversos temas).
Un tiempo después se consideró traicionado pro un amigo, con lo que abandonó París (donde estaba establecido). Viajó a Lyon y allío quiso impartir clases de literatura, objetivo que no consiguió ya que no logró reunir suficiente número de alumnos como para que resultase rentable.
Emigró a Alemaniz, viajó a los Países Bajos, y de allí fue a Londres, donde comenzó impartiendo clases de astronomía. Tras ello, siguiendo los gustos de la época, estudió Geografía.
En esta éoca ya estaba inmerso en su cruzada contra los charlatanes, y publica "La magia blanca revelada", desenmascarando así a su mayor rival, Pinetti, y dejando en evidencia que su principal "poder" es que dominaba a la perfección el arte del escamoteo.
La obra alcanzó inmediatamente un gran éxito, se tradujo a variso idiomas y se editó en París, Londres y Bruselas.
Tras ellos escribió otras varias obras en las que revela las principales manipulaciones de la prestidigitación, como volteos de naipes, o técnicas con cubiletes, muy de moda en los juegos de sociedad de la época. 
Aún proclamándose enemigo de los charlatanes, él mismo lo fue, en cierto sentido. Así, por ejemplo, tras publicar la Magia blanca, edita un pequeño suplemento (ocho página) en el que amplia algunos de los juegos describe nuevos procedimientos. El inconveniente fue que para comprar este suplemento obligaba a los lectores a volver a comprar el anterior. 
Como el beneficio de la venta de sus libros no cubría sus necesidades, Decremps regresó a Londres y abrió una escuela para la enseñanza de la lengua francesa, que adquirió fama y se nutrió de un grupo muy elevado de alumnos. Pero su imprudencia le traicionó y fue denunciado por cantar La Marsellesa en una taberna, tras lo cual fue expulsado del país. Regresó a París en 1793.
Partidario de la revolución, pero no de sus excesos, no participó en las Asambleas Populares, ni militó en ninguna de las facciones revolucionarias. Siempre afirmó que él lo único que pretendía era “alumbrar al pueblo”. 
En 1794, publicó un librito con un curso de astronomía para trabajadores, en diez lecciones o números, pero no logró reunir a bastantes suscriptores como para cubrir los gastos de impresión. Daba en aquella época clases de geografía, de astronomía, de navegación y de lengua inglesa en su casa. 
Recientemente casado, y con un bebé en casa, se afanaba por mantener a flote la economía familiar.
Fue cayendo así en el olvido, hasta que murió, octogenario, hacia 1826.

----------


## Pulgas

Ahora sí. Ahora que ya nos hemos acercado a su figura, podemos empezar a analizar sus trece reglas.

*Primera regla.*
*No informéis nunca al público acerca de la naturaleza de lo que vais a presentar o del efecto que pretendéis obtener, ya que de otro modo el público, prevenido, puede fácilmente descubrir vuestro juego.*

Y aquí es donde me gustaría que empezásemos a debatir.
¿Hasta qué punto es incorrecto informar sobre lo que vamos a hacer? ¿Qué inconvenientes reporta? ¿Cuáles puden ser las principales excepciones?

----------


## mnlmato

Sí y no.

Hay juegos que por su naturaleza no se le va a explicar al público lo que queremos hacer, por ejemplo, como sólo trato cartomagia, si hago un fuera de este universo no le voy a decir al público que se van a separar las cartas en colores, si no vaya final tan poco sorpresivo.

En cambio si pierdo los ases a la vista de todos, hago que un espectador los encuentre de diferentes formas, al menos dos de ellos y los otros dos los encuentro yo "mágicamente".  El espectador sabe de antemano que estoy buscando los ases (que siempre puede sorprender), pero si al final ese poker se transforma en una escalera de color (que esto no se dice), ya es un mazazo final.  Como ejemplo, el Suit Aparittion, el espectador sabe que se van a encontrar las cartas de ese palo (y nada más), pero al final se transforman en otro (oh, sorpresa)

Conclusión.  Acabo como empiezo, si el efecto requiere contar lo que va a suceder (y no la sorpresa final) pues se cuenta, otros por su naturaleza pues no tiene sentido decir nada.

Un saludo :D

----------


## diverland

> Sí y no.


 
De Acuerdo con mi compañero en esto.
Por cierto Fernando, Hilo super interesante.


Respecto a este tema tengo un monton de dudas e inquietudes, al igual que mi compañero tambien estoy mas metido en la cartomagia.. y este dilema me lo planteo mucho ahora en el que a parte de mis pequeños pasitos con las tecnicas...( Todavia ando en el capitulo 2 de Canuto  :Cool1: )) ,,,,Tambien empiezo a plantearme la question Psicologica...

¿Hasta que punto es incorrecto informar de lo que vamos a hacer :Confused: ...yo creo que puede ser incorrecto desvelar quizas algunos detalles de lo que vamos a hacer...para como dice mmlmato en algunos casos no estropear el final de juego..

Pero yo tambien pienso que se deben de dar pequeñas pistas anteriores justo a la siguiente fase del juego,...mas que nada para evitarnos como dice *Decremps* que el espectador preste demasiada atencion a lo que tu puedas hacer "Secretamente".

En el caso del juego expuesto por mi compi, personalmente yo hago Fuera del Universo despues de hacer "vuelvo 2 y corto" ...y ya no comento lo que va a suceder...

Si adelantamos demasiado sobre el efecto..siempre podemos encontrarnos a "Fulano de tal" pendiente de todo lo que haces...

Bueno...no se si me estoy explicando..me lio bastante.., creo que psicologicamente y para valernos de la dama Miss Direction,,,es conveniente cumplir esta regla..ó al menos procurar dar pequeños datos..

Saludos!!!

----------


## pableton

Es un tema que me encanta. Creo que el prólogo de 52 amantes de Carroll trata el tema muy bien. Cuando queremos crear un desafío o un más difícil todavía, está bien anticiparlo. Y no siempre tiene que tener otro final sorpresa inesperado. A veces está bien que simplemente ocurra lo que hemos anunciado que va a ocurrir, pero dando al espectador la posibilidad de creer que controla las condiciones del experimento.

Creo que en general Decremps tiene razón. Como regla es buena y las reglas están para saltárselas... cuando se conocen.

Es mejor pintar cubista si antes has estudiado perspectiva, ¿no? Digamos que el derecho a saltarse las reglas hay que ganárselo. Y hay que estar muy seguro de lo que uno hace para retar al público a que te pille.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Mi opinión al respecto es que es una norma que pudo estar bien en su época, pero que no ha evolucionado.
Tal vez habría que redefinirla. No cubre todas las ramas mágicas.

Una norma tiene que tener excepciones, pero cuando hay muchas excepciones a lo mejor deja de ser norma.
No digo que no esté bien lo que dice, pero para ser un mandamiento creo que es un poco flojo.

Hay ramas mágicas o Nº que se definen en el momento de verlos.
Por no entrar en el Mentalismo, la palabra predicción lo dice todo.
En magia escénica tenemos varios ejemplos.

¿Existía un Asra (levitación) en su época?, esa norma no puede cubrir lo que venía detrás, por eso pienso que no está actualizada, aunque tiene parte de razón.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Pulgas

Muy bien, pues vamos con la segunda regla:

"*Consecuencia lógica del anterior principio es éste: no repitáis jamás, bajo ningún concepto y a pesar de todas las insistencias, el mismo juego en la misma sesión. Es evidente que la repetición de un juego equivale a un juego preanunciado y el público que ya sabe a dónde queréis ir a parar, cuanto más le haya divertido el juego, más al tanto estará para cogeros el punto crítico*."

----------


## Inherent

Entiendo que la segunda , se refiere a repetir un juego con todo lo que esto implica: volver a hacer exactamente la misma introducción, el mismo desarrollo y el mismo desenlace, sabiendo los espectadores que se va a repetir. En este caso estoy de acuerdo.

Supongo que queda excluido el hecho de repetir un efecto con la misma esencia, pero en un momento inesperado y con alguna variación menor que evite lo que comenta Decremps: que los espectadores tengan anticipación de lo que va a pasar. En este caso, rigurosamente hablando NO nos referimos a repetir el mismo efecto. 
¿Qué opináis?

Un saludo.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

De acuerdo con Inherent. Un juego repetido de la misma forma, es poner un cebo al espectador, ellos lo irán a coger.
El mismo juego con otra presentación y con pistas falsas, les romperá los esquemas.

Aquí es donde una misma técnica bien presentada, puede hacer que dos juegos sean totalmente distintos para el espectador.

LOU LESS.

PD. Habría juegos, excepciones, en las cuales se puede dar el caso de poder repetirlo. Ej. la invisible.

 Hay una historia de un famoso mago que le repitió un juego a Houdini ocho veces, y éste no lo cogió, ¿Ese juego también es una excepción?, hoy en día para mí no.

----------


## diverland

Jejeje....aquel que repitio el juego 8 veces era demiasdo grande.

La segunda regla hace todavia mas hincapie en la primera, al repetirlo el espectador estara 100% concentrado a encontrar la solucion...

y ademas a la regla yo le añadiria " No repetirlo y mucho menos si es el espectador el que te lo pide"..porque entonces si que te encuentras ante un espectador que se siente desafiado a encontrar la explicacion.

Como dice Inherent y Lou, quizas repetirlo sin que sepan que lo estas repitiendo hasta el momento del climax podria ser una excepcion, desde mi punto de vista.

----------


## M.David

en este caso es posible dar a entender que se va a hacer el mismo efecto, pero dándole un final completamente diferente e inesperado ¿no?
Se que no es esto de lo que habla la regla pero tenía relación.

----------


## JaimePata

en ningun caso habria que repetirlo  :O21:  xD
segun mi opinion, si no se puede decir que va a pasar, menos repetir el juego tal cual, porque ya estarán preparados y sabrán 100% cada paso de lo que pasa. Si no te pillan es que eres un capo, o si no el que te vió repetir el juego es ciego xD

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a colgar la tercera regla, consecuecia de las dos anteriores.

*"Sin embargo, si la insistencia para la repetición fuese tanta que pudiera ser descortesía negarse, dad muestras de condescender y realizad enseguida otro juego que tenga alguna semejanza con el primero, pero que se base en un principio completamente distinto. Así os mostraréis atentos con el público y le daréis una nueva prueba de vuestra habilidad".*

----------


## Iban

Voy con un "Tres-En-Uno".

Primera regla: "no anticipar nunca un efecto".

Sabéis lo mucho que me gusta Vernon. Así que no es de extrañar que algunas cosas de las que dice... bueno que me las vaya apropiando poco a poco.

Algo sobre lo que Vernon hacía mucho hincapié era "el sentido de la oportunidad", y el saber aprovechar los pequeños golpes de suerte. Esto, llevado a la práctica, puede hacerte cambiar la dirección de un juego en el momento menos esperado.

Imaginad, por ejemplo, que al dar a elegir una carta (perdonad que hable de cartas, pero es que lo poco que sé, va de eso) el espectador, sin querer y sin darse cuenta, dobla un poco una esquina. ¡Y nosotros lo vemos! Él solito nos ha puesto en bandeja la posibilidad de un juego mortal. Si ya hubiésemos contado lo que vamos a hacer, perderíamos esa oportunidad...

No siempre tiene que ser así: hay juegos en los que la charla inicial es imprescindible, y sólo nos puede llevar en una dirección. Pero para el resto de los casos, tiene más sentido ir desvelando poco a poco no sólo lo que vamos a hacer, sino el como, o el porqué.

Y ni siquiera entro a discutir sobre lo de anticipar el efecto final, sino que me quedo en si conviene dejar claro lo que se va a hacer antes de hacerlo. Recordad que ir un paso por delante del espectador es ir MUY por delante de él.

Segunda regla: "nunca repitas un juego".

Una ambiciosa no es un juego repetido N veces, pues precisamente la trampa está en la repetición de un efecto por diferentes medios. No es eso sobre lo que trata la regla, sino sobre repetir dos veces seguidas el juego de la ambiciosa, realizadas ambas con la misma sucesión de métodos.

¿Qué opinaría Slydini sobre esto?

Tercera regla: "repetid un juego que parezca similar, pero cuyo secreto sea distinto".

He aquí la ambiciosa.

Esto, más que una regla, es un consejo. Puesto que si nos piden que repitamos "el mismo" juego, no debería costarnos mucho esfuerzo hacer otro totalmente diferente, que les haga interesarse y olvidarse del anterior. De alguna manera, el consejo de la tercera regla es un pequeño "escarmiento" para el espectador. Una pequeña burla: "si querías pillar el truco, te vas a quedar más confundido que antes".

No termino de estar del todo de acuerdo. El interés del espectador, aunque no lo pille, será el de cazar al mago en su secreto, no en ver cómo acaba el mismo. Para mí, cuanto más diferentes sean dos juegos sucesivos, mejor.

----------


## Pulgas

Aquí dejo la cuarta.

*"Conviene saber realizar cada juego de vuestro repertorio de más de una manera y, a ser posible, aplicando cada vez un principio distinto. Esto os será útil, no solamente en aquellos casos en que os vieseis requeridos a repetir el juego, sino también en aquellos, más frecuentes, en los cuales por un inesperado contratiempo, como la falta fortuita de un objeto insispensable o por un movimiento desgraciado, os encontréis sin poder continuar con la necesario precisión, el juego que os habéis propuesto."*

----------


## Iban

Qué desmoralizante es esta regla. Si no sabemos preparar como se debe un juego, como para molestarnos en prepararlo "de diferentes maneras" (y me incluyo). ,A mí, en cambio, me resulta más fácil preparar juegos, ehh... en racimos. De un mismo tipo, de manera que,a medida que se vaya haciendo pueda derivar en uno u otro.

Sí que conocemos todos varios controles, y varias mzclas y cortes falsos. Varios sistemas para llevar una carta a topo a bottom, etc., y con esas variables sí podemos cambiar piezas del puzzle. Pero son cambios tan nimios...

No es mala idea (y me la apunto) que cuando estudiemos un juego, busquemos todos los cambios "internos" posibles que no hagan cambiar la vida externa del mismo.

Pulgas, sigue con esto, que necesitamos hilos que tiren de nosotros.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Aquí dejo la cuarta.
> 
> *"Conviene saber realizar cada juego de vuestro repertorio de más de una manera y, a ser posible, aplicando cada vez un principio distinto. Esto os será útil, no solamente en aquellos casos en que os vieseis requeridos a repetir el juego, sino también en aquellos, más frecuentes, en los cuales por un inesperado contratiempo, como la falta fortuita de un objeto insispensable o por un movimiento desgraciado, os encontréis sin poder continuar con la necesario precisión, el juego que os habéis propuesto."*


Yo en esta estoy de acuerdo... a medias.

A ver si tengo tiempo y comento las otras 3. Pero de momento voy a comentar esta.

Cuando construimos un juego, o una rutina, lo construimos de tal manera que usamos aquellos ingredientes que nos parecen mejores. La estructura básica de ésto intentamos que sea más solida por el método que pensamos que por cualquier otro. Es decir, apostamos por una forma de hacer el juego, creyendo que es la que más engañará a un profano.

Hasta aquí todo bien. Ahora bien, en este principio se afirma que se necesita saber cada juego de nuestro repertorio de más de una manera. Hasta dónde podemos modificar algo para que no pierda su esencia? Como ha dicho Iban, un control, una mezcla falsa... un corte f***... un tipo de DL.. pero por ejemplo, donde haces un añadido determinado, lo haces así porque te resulta más económico por algo. No haces "ese" salto ahí porque te hace falta "ese otro" para una cosa determinada... Entonces, hasta qué punto podemos variarlo?

Es bueno saber varias formas de hacer las cosas, en eso sí estoy de acuerdo. Y de saber posibles salidas ante fallos que puedan pasar en ese juego. Pero no me convence del todo intentar coger una rutina y poder coger cada punto y hacerlo cada vez de una manera... Por lo menos, mi forma de ver las cosas es que cada cosa tiene un porqué, con lo que los cambios de este tipo tienen un sitio "limitado" (que lo mismo está mal, y es más, seguro que a más de uno no le parece bien). 

Me gusta el hecho de exprimir a tope una idea, y verle todas las soluciones posibles (bueno, todas las posibles que se me ocurren), pero a la hora de hacer un juego lo suelo hacer siempre o casi siempre igual, A NO SER QUE QUIERA PROBAR SENSACIONES CON EL PÚBLICO, en tal caso voy variando formas de hacerlo.

No sé si me he explicado bien... si hay algún malentendido que alguien lo comente y lo debatimos!

Un saludoo

----------


## Iban

Gñññ... no lo sé: a veces, para un mismo juego, yo uso un CRMP para el CTRL (cada día me gustan más) bien al seleccionarla, bien al recuperarla. Pero también por INS OBL, o haciendo el CRMP a la anterior o a la siguiente mientras la atención está en otro lado. O con una C. C. a (también me encantan), o incluso "limando" el canto de la carta con una uña mientras la inserto de nuevo... No lo sé, muchas veces creo que uso uno u otro (salvo la CC) dependiendo del humor que tenga ese día, o las ganas de hacer el tonto (así descubrí lo de usar la uña como lima). Sí creo que podemos usar diferentes técnicas en un mismo juego. Mi duda es si en esto consiste simplemente lo de "cambiar el método".

Más bien yo lo entendía como "en vez de un debex (que ahora estás con ello), haz un salto". Es decir: no dos maneras de hacer una misma cosa (dos controles), sino hacer dos cosas diferentes (y no me digáis que un debex y un salto tienen el mismo resultado, porque eso ya lo sé).

Vale, igual el ejemplo no es suficientemente claro. Va otro: en vez de CTRL+SALTO+EMP y al bolsillo, TPC y al bolsillo. Se conserva el destino, pero se cambia el camino. Esta segunda variación del método es la que yo todavía no termino de hacer una vez que encuentro la manera de hacer un juego que me gusta. Es decir, si encuentro un camino que me gusta, puedo cambiar los pasos, pero ya no el camino.

¿Por qué siempre me parece que me estoy contradiciendo continuamente?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Justo a eso me refiero con el "a qué le llamamos cambiar de método"? a una técnica concreta, o al método en sí entero?

----------


## Iban

Fácil y deseable lo primero, más difícil de justificar lo segundo.

(Me alegra que vuelvas a participar en el foro, Luis, se te echa de menos).

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos con la quinta regla, que me temo que va a dar mucho de qué hablar.

*Empleando un artificio, buscad siempre la manera de hacer creer al público, indirectamente, que estáis utilizando otro. Este arte que los ingleses llaman "art of misdirection" tiene una enorme importancia en ilusionismo.*

----------


## Iban

No me puedo creer que no haya más participación en este hilo. Gennntuza, que sois gennntuza ( :O13: ).


Si la quinta regla hubiese dicho que cuando se use un artificio (entiendo que no sólo es aplicable a objetos, sino también a técnicas), hay que ocultarlo al público a través del "art of misdirection", sería una regla mucho menos interesante para discutir.

¿SIEMPRE se debe hacer creer al público que el artificio es otro? ¿Con qué fin? ¿Simplemente para ocultar la realidad?

Dos pegas:

1.- Si hacemos creer al espectador que existe un artificio (aunque sea uno bien diferente al que realmente existe) rompemos la ilusión de imposibilidad.

2.- Para que el artificio que queremos "colar" sea creíble, ha de ser "factible". Es decir, puede que estemos desvelando secretos que se usan (aunque tan sólo sea"potencialnete") en otros juegos.

Para el caso en el que la "trampa" tenga "vida externa", creo que hay mejores formas de desviar la atención: crear vacíos de atención, movimiento principal/secundario, sobrecarga de información visual, preguntas desconcertantes, captura de la atención con otros objetos o con la mirada...

¿"Indirectamente"? ¿Puede salvarle esta palabra de un consejo que a mi entender parece erróneo? Creo que no, ni aún así.

No puedo tener razón yo y estar él equivocado. Aquí algo falla.

----------


## Pulgas

> *Empleando un artificio, buscad siempre la manera de hacer creer al público, indirectamente, que estáis utilizando otro. Este arte que los ingleses llaman "art of misdirection" tiene una enorme importancia en ilusionismo.*


Quizás en esta regla haya un error de traducción (las reproduzco de un libro de los años 40).
Lo primero que suscita dudas es la palabra "artificio". Hoy tendemos a verlo como un aparato (un gimmick), cuando en realidad de la habilidad o el ingenio con que hacemos algo (desde ese punto de vista, un diez).
Otro puento que me descuadra algo es la definición de misdirection, que viene a estar marcada no tanto por la distracción, sino por el engaño. Lo qwue no me gusta es quehace de ese "engaño" un todo dentro de la misdirection y no una parte de ella.

----------


## aerogabriel

> Vamos con la quinta regla, que me temo que va a dar mucho de qué hablar.
> 
> *Empleando un artificio, buscad siempre la manera de hacer creer al público, indirectamente, que estáis utilizando otro. Este arte que los ingleses llaman "art of misdirection" tiene una enorme importancia en ilusionismo.*


Anticipo que soy solo un aficionado y pido disculpas anticipadas si mi comentario aporta poco.
Quiero creer que cuando dice ... que estáis utilizando otro ... se refiere a que crean que estáis utilizando otro para, inmediatamente, hacer ver claramente que no estáis utilizando ninguno.
Porque si fuera de otra manera creo que sería imposible mantener una "atmósfera mágica" (que siempre se rompe cuando se comienza a pensar en artificios).

----------


## pableton

No sé si la regla está bien traducida o si es un problema de época. Si la entendemos literal, no estoy de acuerdo, por lo que ya se ha expuesto anteriormente. ¿Por qué hacer creer que hay artificio alguno?

Pero se puede entender como una precursora de la vía mágica y las pistas falsas de Tamariz. Dar a entender que el truco podría estar en un sitio determinado para demostrar luego que eso no es cierto y reforzar así la sensación mágica.

----------


## Blödhgarm

Perdón por engancharme al hilo comentando cosas ya dichas, pero me gustaría comentar algo respecto a la tercera y cuarta regla... 

1.- No anticipar el efecto a realizar. 

(estoy de auerdo con lo que se ha dicho)

2.- No repetir nunca un mismo juego. 

(pues es una manera descarada de anticipar el efecto, y como es lógico una manera de romper la regla anterior: si se está de acuerdo con la primera se debería estarlo con esta)

3.- Excepción de la anterior: "si la insistencia para la repetición fuese tanta que pudiera ser descortesía negarse..."

¿Porque Decremps menciona esta excepción? Por motivos de educación: la descortesía. 

¿Y realmente se podría hablar de descortesía actualmente? ¿Los espectadores verían como algo descortés no repetir un efecto? No, yo creo que no. Al menos no con el debido comportamiento, las formas, la manera de contestar... está claro, se ha de saber estar. 
Pero en cualquiera de los casos, insisto, no creo que se lo tomen mal, mucho menos como descortés.

Y como sigue la tercer a regla: "...realizad enseguida otro juego que tenga alguna *semejanza* con el primero, pero que se base en un *principio* totalmente distinto"

*Semejanza* = efecto a realizar *Principio* = método 
Según mi opinión, error. Con esta repetición se rompen dos reglas, la de anticipar y la de repetir (más o menos significa lo mismo).
Y teniendo en cuenta que no se considerará descortesía es un error, por muy diferente que sea el método que usemos, repetirlo: aunque no nos lo pillen, siempre perderá sorpresa. No vale la pena, pudiendo hacer un efecto distinto.

4.- "Mismo juego principio distinto":

Con lo que cuesta preparar bien un juego... y un vez preparado al gusto de uno mismo, cada técnica, cada mezcla... ¿porque cambiarlo? Se supone que cada movimiento tiene una justificación.
Como dices, Iban, difícil de justificar un cambio.
Y menos si no tenemos en cuenta el factor "descortesía".
Si tenemos un metodo bien programado, no tendría poque fallar nada.

Así que, siendo consciente de que puedo estar diciendo una gran tontería...
no veo la tercera y cuarta reglas muy... aplicables.

----------


## Blödhgarm

La quinta regla... más que hablar, me da mucho que pensar.

Es una pena que Decremps no justifique el porque de esta regla... en las otras lo hace. Aquí en cambio solo dice que al "engaño" de hacer creer otra cosa se conoce como "art of misdirection".

Creo que hace poco te leí a ti, Iban, citando esta frase:
"En la magia no hay engaño precisamente porque la gente sabe que si lo hay".

Así que la primera pega que planteas no la veo realmente una pega, si luego se demuestra, mediante este "falso artificio", que no hay artificio.
Y por lo dicho, creo que ese es  precisamente el fin de utilizar un falso artificio, hacer creer que no hay artificio alguno.

----------


## Iban

Realmente la idea de hacer pensar en un falso artificio para, posteriormente, destruir la posibilidad de tal, llevando al espectador a un callejón sin salida, sí que podría tener sentido. Decís bien que si se interpreta como un embrión de las pistas falsas, entonces es aceptable. Ahora bien, ¿Decremps realmente nos dice eso?

Blödhgarm, en contextos distintos, una misma frase puede tener interpretaciones muy diferentes:

_En la magia no hay engaño precisamente porque la gente sabe que si lo hay._

Con esto se pretende decir: ¿para qué vamos a discutir sobre algo que no puedo negar? Sí que tiene que haber un secreto, pero no tiene sentido que yo te hable de él, ni que tú preguntes por él. ¿Para qué, si lo bonito no es el secreto, sino su consecuencia? Olvídate del secreto, y disfruta del efecto.

Es decir, lo contrario que se podría interpretar a primera vista de la quinta regla de Decremps.

Esto se está animando.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ojo, ojo, que nos estamos olvidando que en el siglo XIX los espestadores *sí* creían en la magia, *sí* estaban convencidos de que se hacía auténtica magia.
Como esta regla es antigua, para actualizarla sí me parece bien que la llevemos al terreno de las pistas falsas.

----------


## Iban

Si lo vemos desde ese ángulo (el del espectador del S. XIX), entonces podríamos salvar la regla si entendiésemos "artificio" con doble sentido. Para el mago, el artificio-artefacto es la trampa. Para el espectador, el artificio-artífice es el la razón sobrenatural que da lugar al resultado.

Es decir: haz creer al espectador que lo que  mueve la bola zombie es un espíritu de luz que tú has conseguido capturar y adiestrar, por poner un ejemplo.

----------


## pableton

> Es decir: haz creer al espectador que lo que mueve la bola zombie es un espíritu de luz que tú has conseguido capturar y adiestrar, por poner un ejemplo.


Yo creo que Decremps iba por ahí

----------


## Blödhgarm

:117:  Es verdad, no había caído en que la visión sobre magia de un espectador del siglo XIX era muy diferente a la de ahora... 

Para entonces, no debía ser necesario convencer al público que no hay trampa. Así que también pienso que Decremps se refería al ejemplo de la bola zombie.

Ahora bien, la aplicación de la regla en la época actual puede ser perfectamente la del falso artificio...:
Demostrar de alguna manera que no hay cuerda ni imán que mueva la bola viene a ser lo mismo que decir que la mueve un espiritu: magia!

----------


## Pulgas

Parece que se va animando el asunto.
Vamos con la sexta. Aquí supongo que tendrán algo que opinar los magos infantiles, pues a niños se refiere.

*Sexta regla:*
"Tened siempre exacta cuenta de la clase de personas que componen el público ante el cual trabajáis. Aún cuando a primera vista puede parecer absurdo, recordad que el público más difícil es el infantil. Delante de los niños, ningún movimiento falso, ninguna por mínima que sea desatanción, pues inmediatamente se levantarían cientos de voces para acusaros de mixtificador. Esto ocurre porque el niño, criatura afortunada, cree en la ilusión, vive en la fantasía como si fuera una realidad, y cualquier negligencia que le revele la existencia del truco, trunca brutalmente su sueño y provoca la reacción.
Si toda sesión debe ser preparada con el máximo cuidado, éste será doblemente necesario cuando se trate de operar ante un públioc infantil".

----------


## juanfran

Hola, no me había fijado hasta ahora en este post pero después de leerlo me parece interesante. 

Sobre la sexta regla del publico infantil, creo que Decremps tiene razon en cuanto a que un movimiento delatador delante de un niño seguramente te arruine la función, sin embargo, tambien es cierto que el publico infantil tiene la ventaja de que les puedes hacer juegos más automaticos, ya que, ellos ven magia, no habilididad de manos.
Además el hecho de hacer juegos que no requieren mucha tecnica y son muy atractivos para las mentes de los niños te da una ventaja y seguridad que de otra manera no tendrias, por lo menos a mi. 
Además a mi hay tecnicas que con niños me salen mejor como el for**** clásico.
¿Qué pensais vosotros?

----------


## pableton

Bastante de acuerdo. Saber a qué público te enfrentas es muy importante. En cuanto a lo del público infantil, creo que tiene los dos extremos: son los más duros, al tener más espontaneidad te pueden decir lo que un mayor no se atrevería, pero también son los más agradecidos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Fernando, me interesa en especial tu opinión sobre esta última regla que has expuesto. Yo trabajo poco con niños y este año va a ser la primera vez que haga comuniones con cierta regularidad.

Gracias!

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Esta regla me hace pensar en los niños cómo espectadores, los de hoy y los de ayer, ¿Cúal es la diferencia?.

Lou Less.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a ir por partes.
Para mí lo esencial de la norma no es lo referente a la magia infantil, sino la primera frase:




> "Tened siempre exacta cuenta de la clase de personas que componen el público ante el cual trabajáis.


Creo que conocer al público, ser capaces de identificar sus gustos, sus preferencias, su manera de comportarse, es esencial en toda sesión de magia. Más allá de la distinción de edades, deberíamos ser capaces de plantear cada sesión en función del público presente: la oportunidad (no es lo mismo trabajar en una despedida de soltera que para las bodas de oro de una promoción de medicina); el nivel cultural (nos guste o no -y he pasado muchos de los años de mi vida en un barrio marginal- los gustos y las reacciones de los espectadores están muy condicionadas por su nievl cultural); la geografía (el humor en Castilla y León es diferente al humor en Andalucía, por ejemplo); etc.
Si tenemos esa capacidad de identificación, todo resultará más sencillo, pues podremos adaptarnos a las demandas del auditorio.

No comparto, en absoluto, esta apreciación:




> Aún cuando a primera vista puede parecer absurdo, recordad que el público más difícil es el infantil.


A mí, trabajar para niños, me resulta mucho más sencillo que trabajar para adultos. Me siento más cómodo, noto que les llego mejor y me estresan mucho menos. Es una cuestión de hábito y de dominio de tu público.
Siempre he creído que el niño es más transparente que el adulto. Es, desde luego, más espontáneo y mucho más sincero. Aún no está "corrompido" por la educación y las buenas maneras, que le obligan a comportarse bien aunque se sienta defraudado ante lo que ve.

Sí comparto lo que sigue:



> Delante de los niños, ningún movimiento falso, ninguna por mínima que sea desatanción, pues inmediatamente se levantarían cientos de voces para acusaros de mixtificador. Esto ocurre porque el niño, criatura afortunada, cree en la ilusión, vive en la fantasía como si fuera una realidad, y cualquier negligencia que le revele la existencia del truco, trunca brutalmente su sueño y provoca la reacción.


El peque, por su sinceridad, protestará en cuanto algo le desagrade. Y, por supuesto, nos tachará de mentirosos si nos adrogamos el título de magos sin mostrarle auténtica magia.
El peque sí cree en la magia (y en los Reyes Magos, y en el Ratoncito Pérez). Por eso, al jugar a ser magos adquirimos una responsabilidad especial y nos comprometemos a no defraudarle.
Si no podmeos conseguirlo, mejor será que nos dediquemos a otra especialidad, que la magia es muy amplia.
Este planteamiento lo recoge Decremps (algo exagerado) mejor que yo.




> Si toda sesión debe ser preparada con el máximo cuidado, éste será doblemente necesario cuando se trate de operar ante un público infantil".


Y, tras este pequeño análisis, me toca a mí preguntar. ¿Si hemos de atender las peculiaridades de nuestro público, deberemos tener varios repertorios diferentes para poder tratar a cada quién según como sea?
Dejo la pregunta en el aire (bueno, la dejo en el foro) por si alguien desea recoger el guante.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Y, tras este pequeño análisis, me toca a mí preguntar. ¿Si hemos de atender las peculiaridades de nuestro público, deberemos tener varios repertorios diferentes para poder tratar a cada quién según como sea?
> Dejo la pregunta en el aire (bueno, la dejo en el foro) por si alguien desea recoger el guante.


Te refieres a tener en cuenta a cada individuo? O tener varios repertorios para según qué público toque?

----------


## Pulgas

Ésa es la cuestión ¿Varios repertorios o capacidad para acomodarse a las diferentes situaciones?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

El ideal en mi opinión sería poder adaptarte a cualquier situación siempre sin variar demasiado tu personalidad. Es decir, yo no puedo pretender hacer magia teniendo otra personalidad distinta a la mia porque simplemente no creo que me pueda adaptar a eso. Pero sí modificar el repertorio/la forma de hablar y expresarme un poquito en función del público.

Me explico, las bromas no van a ser las mismas en un bar que en una comunión. Y el repertorio de juegos puede ser el mismo o parecido. Aunque también puede ser que el repertorio sea diferente...

En cualquier caso, en mi opinión el mago debe ser "flexible" en cuanto a repertorio, y flexible para adaptarse a las situaciones, pero siempre sin cambiar demasiado su personalidad, ya que de otro modo llegaría a quedar artificial aún cuando se intente...

Pero esto es solo una opinión... qué pensáis?

----------


## Pulgas

Estoy contigo, Luis. Creo que ese es el trasfondo de la cuestión, que no nos quedemos sólo en saber hacer magia, sino que nos convirtamos en artistas versátiles, con capacidad para dar a cada público lo que demanda.
Para eso se necesitan tablas, experimentacióny, me temo, unos cuantos fracasos, pero con ellos es con los que más se aprende.
Algo distinto sucede cuando presentamos espectáculos "cerrados" (muchos de los de magia argumental) que, al igual que una obra de teatro, no permiten modificaciones de estructura ni de planteamiento.
En el resto de los casos creo que el oficio nos debe llevar a conocer al público y adaptarnos a él.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos con la séptima
*" Procurad conoceros bien a vosotros mismos y esto, no solamente para corregiros de eventuales defectos artísticos, sino sobre todo para aparecer siempre naturales, condición esencial del éxito.*
*Sólo vuestro temperamento debe guiaros en la elección del género de presentación a adoptar, pues aptitudes y sistemas bien distintos requieren el género cómico o el serio o el misterioso, en los cuales, según la clasificación tradicional, se dividen los diversos tipos de representación mágica. El artista que se obstina en querer aparecer cómico cuando no se tienen aptitudes, cuando falta la innata vis comica, va directo al fracaso, mientras su destreza y conocimientos podrán hacerle triunfar en otro género distinto."*

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Una verdad como un templo, no sólo aplicable a la magia.
A veces confundimos lo que nos gusta con lo que estamos capacitados.

Lou Less.

----------


## Iban

Sobre esta séptima regla, justo coincide que hay (fructífera semana que estamos teniendo) abierto un hilo que trata expresamente sobre esto, y que tiene como piedra angular un artículo de Vicente Canuto.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=25586

Yo poco más puedo decir.

Por qué será que tenemos tan buenos hilos de golpe...

----------


## Pulgas

Creo que poco se puede añadir a la octava regla, al margen de lo que ha escrito Vicente canuto, así que, aquí dejo la *octava*.

*8.: Tened siempre seguridad en vosotros mismos, tened confianza en vuestra habilidad, sed audaces y, sobre todo, no perdáis nunca el ánimo ante cualquier contratiempo imprevisto que pueda surgir.
¿Un juego no sale? No penséis más en ello, y, sobre todo, no os detengáis a excusaros; pasad enseguida a otro juego y alegres como antes. El público, en la mayor parte de los casos, ni se dará cuenta, y, aunque así fuera, al acaparar su atención los nuevos juegos, no tendrá tiempo de pensar en ello y quedará en el más completo olvido la ligera irregularidad.*

Tambien de este tema se está discutiendo ahora en el foro. Concretamente en este hilo:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=25608
(¡Qué profundos estamos esta semana! Me encanta.)

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Cuento una anécdota sobre esto de una actuación que tuve anoche...

Salón comedor de un club social, 22.30 de la noche, todo el mundo comiendo, y yo en el escenario. El ruido descomunal, porque en la misma sala al fondo (era un salón enorme) había gente de cubateos y había tal ruido que no me escuchaba yo con el micro... pero bueno, a lo que voy. Había unos niños sentados casi en el escenario, y los padres pues no les dicen nada porque están comiendo. Saco a una espectadora adulta, y me dispongo a hacer las pizarras espiritistas y me dice la espectadora susurrando: mira... tengo una cogorza importante, no tendré que hacer nada? Le sonrío y le digo en voz baja que no se preocupe, que va a ser algo  rápido y que su asistencia es secundaria si así lo desea. Total que saco las pizarras, las doy a examinar (doy a examinar una por un lado y por otro dejo que la toquen por los dos lados). Recojo la pizarra entregada y dejo que toquen la otra, un niño le pega un tirón a la pizarra con el f+++ y se cae al suelo (lo tenia con la parte escrita hacia abajo por lo que no se vio nada, ya que la pizarra cayó entera). 

Aquí viene la parte que no estoy seguro de si hice bien, y ya que estamos pues podéis aprovechar para apedrearme! (o para darme algún consejo para otra vez  :Smile1: ). Cogí las pizarras sonriendo y me vino un flash, y dije: bien, estoy seguro de que usted sabrá escribir (dirigiéndome a la espectadora después de recoger la pizarra). Perfecto, me gustaría que de todo el comedor, seleccionara a los dos voluntarios que nos ayudarán en el siguiente juego, ya que esto va a ser un juego que requiere una fuerza grande grande! Así que escriba sus nombres para que se de fe si algo sale mal de quiénes fueron los malvados!!

La señora escribió el nombre de dos personas, se sentó y salieron los otros dos hombres (que por cierto, vaya toledana). El caso es que la señora se sentó y me agradeció muchísimo el trato que le dí. A continuación hice el juego de la cuerda que atraviesa la chaqueta y al mago, y usé la pizarra de gag con frases como "si esto sale mal... tengo sus nombres... así que procuren!!".

Ya no sé si hice bien o no, pero lo que sé es que tenía que escapar del percance que tuve, que me pilló totalmente imprevisto...

Lo que quiero decir con todo esto es que si algo falla... pues en mi opinión hay que salir por algún sitio, sin que se note, o que se note lo menos posible. Y si no hay manera de remediarlo porque sea un fallo que se note realmente y que todo haya fallado, se pide perdón, se sonríe,  y se sigue con el espectáculo. Fallar fallamos todos (creo), pero fallar dos veces en el mismo escalón es lo que debe preocupar realmente en mi opinión.

Así que nada, a debatir!  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Uy qué bueno.

Luis, ni idea de si fue un cantazo, o quedó como la seda. Hay que estar allí para verlo.

Pero sí que hay una cosa de tremendo valor en lo que nos cuentas. Algo que creo que la mayoría no sabríamos hacer (y me viene a la cabeza el número de Piedrahira con Santi Millan, del que se habla en otro hilo), y es: desde el primer momento, renunciar al juego, por si acaso. En vez de intentar arreglarlo, o disimular y recoger la pizarra para volver a montarla sin que se note... pegar un cambio de rumbo al instante.

Qué grande eres, tío.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues Iban, notarse se notó que algo salió mal. De eso estoy seguro, la gente no es tonta y cuando dije que era para otra cosa pues algo sí que se notaría, pero desde luego no iba a apretar la tuerca intentando hacer las pizarras, corriendo el riesgo de que alguien hubiera visto el fl... o algo. Igualmente, la gente con la que hablé me comentaron después de la actuación que creían que me había pasado algo con las pizarras pero que luego dijeron: ahhh que es parte del juego de las cuerdas!!. Lo cual es un alivio...

Por otra parte, como digo, no sé si hice bien en cambiar de esa manera de juego o debí insistir en intentar salvar el juego por algún lado.

----------


## Pulgas

Como yo tampoco estuve, no puede saber hasta qué punto se notó.
En este sentido, la regla de no anunciar lo que ibas a hacer, te salvó el pellejo. Como no habías creado ninguna expectativa, pudiste resolver. No hubo magia, pero a la gente le quedó la duda de si estaba preparado o no.
En ocasiones tenemos la sensación de que el público nota más de lo que enrealidad nota. Si no saben qué tienes previsto, no pueden sentirse desilusionados por no verlo.
En el caso de las pizarras, como es un juego muy conocido por el público, puede que esperaran "algo más", pero me parece que tu salida fue correcta y muy acertada (dadas las circunstancias), así que, mi enhorabuena.

Posiblemente si esto vuelve a sucederte, (ojalá no) tu reacción será otra. Es lo que tiene ir acumulando experiencias (y de los errores se aprende muchísimo).

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos con la novena (ya queda menos). Ésta me encanta.
*9.: Sacad el mayor provecho de las circunstancias. Nada contribuye tanto al renombre de un artista como la agudeza de espíritu que le lleva a asir inmediatamente cualquier circunstancia favorable. Interrupid, si es preciso, el juego que estáis realizando e iniciad enseguida otro, pero no desaprovechéis las ocasiones que la fortuna pone en vuestras manos.*

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Esta norma es LEY, con los años se aprecia mejor.

Una pega, hay que improvisar, y eso requiere controlar la situación, y saltarse otras normas.

No se pueden dejar pasar estas oportunidades, porque igual no vuelven a aparecer.

Qué suerte tienen los cartomagos y mentalistas con esta norma. En otras ramas la casualidad es menos probable.

Me pregunto, ¿Hasta qué punto dejar de hacer lo que estamos haciendo?. Se puede crear una situación extraña.

Lou Less.

----------


## Pulgas

Es el turno de la décima.

*En la preparación de vuestro programa proceded según la regla "de lo más fácil a lo más difícil".
En las representaciones de sociedad, que son aquellas que más han de merecer nuestra atención, cuando el artista trabaja en una sala, en medio del público o todos sentados en torno de una mesa, conviene siempre comenzar con cosas simples y de poca importancia para ir atrayendo gradualmente la atención de un público que, en general, en estas circunstancias se muestra siempre, en un principio, más bien distraído, si no hostil. Mas, no hagáis caso. Proseguid impertérritos y si sabéis vuestro oficio, al cabo de diez minutos los tendréis a vuestro alrededor profundamente interesados.*

----------


## aerogabriel

Solo dos puntualizaciones:
Aunque como línea general "de menos a más" parece una recomendación clásica en la literatura mágica, también es importante causar una potente primera impresión "aquí estoy yo, y vengo a hacer magia".Cuando habla de "fácil" a "difícil" supongo que se refiere a la percepción del espectador, es decir que no se refiere a la dificultad de las técnicas utilizadas sino a la impresión de imposibilidad que el juego causa en los espectadores.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos con la décimo primera. ¡Ojalá le hiciésemos más caso!

*Estad al corriente de todas las novedades en Arte Mágico; tened una buena biblioteca de obras de ilusionismo y suscribíos a revistas mágicas, no precisamente para limitaros a copiar lo que hacen los otros, sino para estar al tanto de las innovaciones y ayudaros a idear vuestros juegos y trucos a los que imprimiréis vuestro sello personal.*

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues yo con la décima no estoy completamente de acuerdo.

Para mi entender, una actuación no puede ir in creccendo toda la obra. Pienso que es mejor jugar con las emociones de los espectadores mediante contrastes, y aunque se vaya subiendo a una escala global, que tenga altibajos no creo que sea malo siempre que se controle dónde están situados. Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con eso de empezar con algo simple y... Pero si empezamos con algo simple, nimio... no corremos el riesgo de perder público? El inicio ha de enganchar a todo el mundo que esté mirando y tener la fuerza suficiente para que, si alguien se lo ha perdido, sienta curiosidad también. Henry Evans en su opener de magia de cerca, dice que él sabe que el 50% de los espectadores se lo pierden. Por eso le gusta tanto, porque es algo tan rápido y fuerte que el otro 50% que no lo ha visto piensan: joe! voy a estar atento!! Pero aún así, estoy de acuerdo con un creccendo de la línea general de los efectos, aunque se pueda jugar con ese contraste.

Y con la nº 11... pues creo que a casi todo el que nos gusta mucho esto y queremos mejorar lo hacemos. El problema consiste en que el exceso de información genera desinformación. No podemos abarcar todo, nos llega info de toooodas partes y por tooodos los medios, así que hay que hacer un poco de "guardabarreras" (teoría del gatespeaker, por fin me sirve lo que estudio! ^^) para seleccionar un poco lo que queremos y lo que no.

El tema de suscribirnos a revistas mágicas, pues precisamente estoy suscrito a una, así que lo veo más que correcto, porque estás leyendo cosas de tus referentes contemporáneos, ya sea escribiendo sobre alguien de hace 100 años, como si es un monográfico personal de una teoría surgida. En cualquier caso, estarás leyendo algo muy moderno (que no tiene porqué ser un dogma), y te estarás acercando a otros puntos de vista.

En resumen, que en mi opinión, ha de estarse al corriente de las novedades en el Arte Mágico, pero dentro de nuestros objetivos, y ser selectivos con la información que nos llega, o al final acabaremos por desechar información verdaderamente útil.

Pues aquí está mi apreciación personal! Un saludete!

----------


## Iban

Uy, que me he despistado...

La regla 9 (¡aprovecha las circunstancias!), para mí, no es una regla, es el primer mandamiento, es la ley de las leyes, es... es la diferencia entre un juego, y un PEDAZO de juego.

Vernon, Vernon y más Vernon... Cómo me gusta Vernon...

Ten siempre preparado algo para las situcaciones de azar favorable. Lou, no se trata de improvisar, se trata de tener... lo contrario a las salidas para fallos. Son salidas para situaciones favorables.

Y pongo varios ejemplos:

- Das a elegir una carta y, por la razón que sea, conoces cuál es según aal coge. Antes de que el espectador la mire, pero cuando ya la tiene en la mano, le preguntas, "¿tienes una carta preferida?". ¿Te imaginas que dice la que tiene en las manos? Golpe de timón, abandonas el juego que ibas a hacer, y te preparas para otro totalmente flipante.

- Vas a hacer un juego de magia, son las cinco de la tarde, y el espectador, por casualidad, coge un cinco. Hoy es día siete del mes, al recuperar lleva la carta a la séptima posición. Ya tenes otro crack de efecto.

- De toda la baraja, antes de empezar, has retirado una carta a tu bolsillo; el siete de tréboles. En lugar de da a elegir, pides al espectador que nombre una carta. ¿Y si dice el siete de tréboles?

Con las cartas hay millones de "suertes" como éstas que puedes aprovechar. Y en otras disciplinas, ni te cuento (te dejan una baraja para un juego, y es de dorso asimétrico; o alguien te deja una baraja y coincide que llevas otra igual en el bolsillo; o hay un rótulo en el bar en el que estáis en el que se puede leer "Próximo sábado *6*, *día* de los a*mantes*", o cuando el espectador mezcla, hace un crimp sin darse cuenta, o lleva las manos sucias de tinta fresca... así, una tras otra. La más conocida y usada por odo el mundo es: "si das a mezclar la baraja a un espectador y, al terminar de hacerlo, le puedes ver la de bottom, ya tienes más de la mitad del juego hecho").

- ¿Si quien tienes delante tiene un reloj como el tuyo?

- ¿Y si resulta que lleva unos calcetines del mismo color que el pañuelo que tienes en tu FP?

- O imagina que sus tarjetas de visita tienen el mismo tamaño que un trozo de papel flash que llevas en la cartera...

- O en el suelo hay una mancha que parece la silueta de un elefante.

- O...

los "o..." no tienen fin.

Lo más valioso que he aprendido de Vernon.

----------


## Iban

Sobre la 10 no puedo opinar, porque me parece algo muy personal. Y sobre la 11, lo ha dicho ya Luis: corremos el riesgo de convertirnos en unos "acaparadores" de información. Para tener muchos libros, hay que tener mucho tiempo para leerlos. Mucha voluntad para hacerlo de manera ordenada y útil, y mucho criterio (y mucho dinero). Cierto es que quien mucho lee, mucho sabe; pero eso no es lo mismo que "quien tiene muchos libros, mucho sabe". El saltito que falta para ir del segundo al primero, creo que es evidente. Y si no, ¿por qué recomendamos tan insistentemente que con un libro podemos estar varios años?

La única pega que se me ocurre a lo que dice Luis es: ¿"gatespeaker" o... "*gatekeeper*"? ;-)

Quién pudiera seguir al pie de la letra la regla once...

----------


## Pulgas

La décimo segunda.

*Poned cuidado al fijar la duración de vuestro programa. En las sesiones familiares o de sociedad es necesario, naturalmente, dejarse guiar por las circunstancias. En las representaciones teatrales se aconseja dividir la representación en dos partes; una primera de tres cuartos de hora a una hora, y la segunda, tras un descanso de quince minutos, de media hora a tres cuartos de hora. Es decir, en total no conviene alargar la sesión más allá de dos horas. No se olvide que la prestidigitación es un espectáculo que exige la constante atención del público y esto, que para un rato constituye una grata distracción, puede producir la fatiga del espectador y, con ella, el fracaso de la represetnación, si se alarga más allá de los límites máximos indicados.*

----------


## Pulgas

¡Vamos con la última!

*No expliquéis jamás en público los juegos que habéis realizado.
Y esto por un interés doble: vuestro interés personal, ante todo, pues lo menos que os puede suceder, tras la explicación de un juego que hasta entonces parecía a todos absolutamente maravilloso, es que oigáis deciros: "¡Oh, qué bobo es!"; el interés de la comunidad de prestidigitadores, porque es evidente que tanto más se mantendrá y posiblemente se aumentará el gusto del público por las representaciones mágicas, cuanto más cuidadosamente se conserve el carácter misterioso e incomprensible.
*

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pulgas, en esa regla entran las falsas explicaciones?

----------


## Pulgas

Supongo que no. Se refiere a que no destripemos los juegos.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Entonces lo veo una norma básica de la "esencia" del mago.

----------


## Iban

Y pregunto yo: ¿las explicaciones que son falsas, "para el juego en cuestión", pero ciertas en otros casos?

Por chinchar...

----------


## pableton

Te refieres, por ejemplo a decir que no hay hilos ni espejos. O cuando dices: toca, toca, que sólo es una carta...

... 

... No sé, si se hace con convicción hasta podrías dar la explicación verdadera para ese juego como falsa.

----------


## Iban

No, me refiero, por ejemplo, a una técnica mal hecha, a propósito, pero sin realmente utilizarla para la vida interna del juego, para que el expectador se crea que "ha visto" la trampa, y luego demostrarle que por ese método habría sido imposible. No es exactamente la Vía Mágica, donde las pistas falsas ya las tiene el espectador y nosotros los potenciamos, sino directamente enseñarle algo que no sabe, como posible explicación.

Los que se atrevan a bucear en el foro, que busquen el _Incauto Tramposo_ de YaGo.

----------

